# billigentsperren.de



## wolle60 (16 November 2008)

Hallo Leute möchte vor einer seite im Netz warnen, diese nennt sich 
> billigentsperren.de<  und wirbt mit einer exe Datei die angeblich den Simlock von neuen Handy`s entsperren soll.
Durch einen Anruf bei einer 0 900 .. nr bei TargetPay  für 5,95€ kann man die bezeichnete exe Datei herunterladen.
Die Datei funktioniert nicht und was sie sonst noch so auf dem Pc macht ist auch noch nicht so ganz klar.
Des weiteren ist keine Kontakt möglichkeit oder Impressum  auf der Seite vorhanden., mehrere Jugendliche aus dem Freundes/Bekanntenkreiss sind schon auf diese abzocke hereingefallen, wir werden in den nächsten Tagen auch versuchen die Seite bei der Regulierungs behörde zu melden.


----------



## katzenjens (16 November 2008)

*AW: billigentsperren.de*

Naja, ganz koscher ist es nicht.
Kein Impressum.
Die Betreiberwebseite komisch w*w.bitsofprofit.nl
Auch dort kein Impressum. Vieles nicht klickbar.
Dort wird auf andere zwielichtige Angebote (niederländisch) verwiesen.
Es würde mich auch sehr wundern, wenn jemand den kompletten 
Algorithmus für SIM-Lock bei allen Anbietern parat hätte.
Aber eine recht gute Möglichkeit, sich anonym die Taschen zu füllen  .

Meine persönliche Meinung: Finger weg...

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Captain Picard (6 Dezember 2008)

*AW: billigentsperren.de*



katzenjens schrieb:


> Naja, ganz koscher ist es nicht.
> Kein Impressum.


Wenn  der whois Eintrag stimmen sollte,  wäre es ein Rechtsanwalt aus Düsseldorf, der sich  grob über die Impressumspflicht hinwegsetzt.
Rechtsanwalt  | Die Deutsche Anwaltauskunft - Ihre Anwaltsuche

Kurios ist auch der Name der Organisation des Admin-C: *Bits of Profit*


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 Dezember 2008)

*AW: billigentsperren.de*

Der Düsseldorfer Rechtsanwalt ist öfter mal Admin-C, um die Vorgaben der Denic pro forma zu erfüllen. Er taucht bereits 2001 im Zusammenhang mit Domainregistrierungen auf (ICAAN Public Meeting Uruguay 2001)

Herr H* war auch mal admin-c der partyclash.de (555555 Telecommunication, Krankenakte ist dick). Dort hat mittlerweile der Admin-C für Auslandsdomains  bei United (D*D*) den Job übernommen.

Die anzurufende Nummer ist  09003101312 (siehe hier)

Angeboten wird die Zahlmethode über eine Seite der

Van den Boom Media B.V.
      Houtweg 29
      1251CS  LAREN NH


----------



## Sirius (7 Dezember 2008)

*AW: billigentsperren.de*

vandenboom.info ist sehr interessant. Die Seite gehört dem Direktor der boomenden Firma und leitet auf sein Forum weiter.

Der Rufnummerinhaber *AmEuro GmbH* der Premium-Nummer könnte auch der Vertreiber der "Entsperr-Software" sein. Deren Firmengegenstand ist u.a. der Vertrieb von Hard und Software.


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 Dezember 2008)

*AW: billigentsperren.de*

Ein gewissere R*B* war mal Domaininhaber einer itelevision.eu
und das Rätsel wird immer größer
(so geriet Targetmedia bei mir ins Chaosarchiv)
R* (auch J*) B* verwendete die Mailadresse thomasv*100(at)hotmail.com
http://forum.trosradar.nl/viewtopic.php?p=792800
Ob das mehr ist als Zufall, vermag ich nicht zu sagen. Ich vermute mal, es ist Zufall.


----------



## webwatcher (30 September 2009)

*AW: billigentsperren.de*

Existiert immer noch. Ganz unten auf der Seite hellgrau auf weiß


> Wir können nicht immer garan*d*ieren dass das Entsperren immer klappt. Weiterhin sind wir nicht *H*aftbar für direkten oder indirekten Schaden, welch*e *die Folge ist vom *b*enutzen der Information ( Komma fehlt) die durch unsere Website erlangt ist.


Nach wie vor kein Impressum 

Handy freischalten - Forum - COMPUTER BILD


			
				 Kralle93
Gesperrter Benutzer  schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wenn es bei "billigentsperren.de" steht, wirds schon stimmen!


auch eine  Begründung...


----------



## billigentsperropfer (5 Mai 2010)

*AW: billigentsperren.de*

***hätte ich besser vorher lesen sollen, bin auch reingefallen, programm wurde erst gar nicht generiert. gr. ein billigentspeer opfer. selbst schuld. war dann doch nicht so billig !!!!***
Webseiteninhaber:.
Domaininhaber: Bits of Profit 
Adresse: Botter 127
PLZ: 2991 PE 
Ort: Barendrecht 
Land: NL 
--
Administrativer Ansprechpartner
Der administrative Ansprechpartner (admin-c) ist die vom Domaininhaber benannte natürliche Person, die als sein Bevollmächtigter berechtigt und gegenüber DENIC auch verpflichtet ist, sämtliche die Domain billigentsperren.de betreffenden Angelegenheiten verbindlich zu entscheiden.

Name: Rechtsanwalt [ edit] 
Organisation: Treuhandservice - Anwaltskanzlei
Adresse: Luegplatz 6
PLZ: 40545 
Ort: Duesseldorf 
Land: DE 
--- ZITAT ENDE ---


----------



## billigentsperropfer (5 Mai 2010)

*AW: billigentsperren.de*

Finger weg, funzt nicht !


----------



## Reducal (6 Mai 2010)

*AW: billigentsperren.de*



billigentsperropfer schrieb:


> (admin-c) .... sämtliche die Domain  billigentsperren.de betreffenden Angelegenheiten verbindlich zu  entscheiden.
> 
> Name: Rechtsanwalt [ edit]


Und was willst du den Anwalt fragen,  dass er dir beantworten würde? Was hat die Domain womit zu tun?



billigentsperropfer schrieb:


> Finger weg, funzt nicht !


...so isses! Wäre auch schlimm für die paar _wenigen Provider_, die ihr Geschäft mit dem SIM-Lock gekoppelt haben.


			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> _Die totale SIM-Kartensperre_ (_full SIM card lock_): Diese  bringt die größte Einschränkung hervor und ist die in Deutschland  üblichste Variante. Sie bedeutet, dass das jeweilige Mobiltelefon nur  mit einer ganz bestimmten SIM-Karte benutzt werden kann. Wenn die Karte  nicht funktioniert oder beschädigt ist, ist das Telefon nicht mehr  betriebsfähig und muss repariert werden. Das Telefon ist durch den im  Gerät konfigurierten _SIM-Lock_ an die Aktivierung und den Betrieb  mit genau dieser SIM-Karte beziehungsweise SIM-Kartennummer gebunden.


...das erklärt, wie heute SIM-Lock nicht mehr nur mit dem Gerät funktioniert sondern i. d. R. auch nur über den Netzbetreiber bewerkstelligt wird. Warum wohl hat jedes Gerät eine IMEI-Nummer?


----------

